# NEW GOLD COINS! I started Minting them.



## jewelerdave (Apr 2, 2008)

Quite a few of us have the same problem I have noticed, We all love to refine gold, love to get it at less than spot and make it very pure, But we also have the problem of not being able to sell it for a very good price with out extensive contacts and creating a demand.
I can only sell so much in my jewelry designs www.demokume.com

The main problem is the gold is not marked into something people can recognize. I have been working the last few months with coin die designers, and others in order to bring a new coin into the market. Something that will have some appeal and higher profit margin if sold and or dumped if needed. The form should be in something that a coin dealer or anyone else will recognize and know what to do with, or can be dumped on Ebay for the best price.

We got the dies, we got the press, we have the tools and technology and this is the first draft of what we have come up with.

I started a mint. Very small at the moment and I have done stranger things on a whim but I figured it would be fun to have a mint and make coin.

first design, is a simple 1/10th ounce coin. The old Indian Head cent Design on the front dated 2008, and the reverse is the old gold eagle design from the 1800s.
Each is a proof like finish. better than UNC but not as good as proof. I am still working on some refinements like centering and a reeded edge, but the outlook is promising. They are the same size as an American tenth Eagle.
each one I am making is on the heavy side. by a % or two. No one can complain if the melt value comes in more than the face value.
I am also double refining them with Harold's process for purity that is wonderful by the way.

I will be offering coinage as a service as soon as I can figure out some of the costs and what it will take on a case by case basis on the amounts.

I put the %100 recycled gold on the coin specifically due to this forum and the scrap electronics and junk gold processing.

Please feel free to give some advice, considerations, criticisms, improvements etc so we can work to make this a beneficial thing for all.

Thanks,


David


----------



## skyline27 (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice!!!

Keep us posted.


----------



## usaman65 (Apr 2, 2008)

VERY cool


----------



## ALPHABiT (Apr 2, 2008)

U are great, same this fantastic job!


----------



## junkelly (Apr 2, 2008)

I was wondering if it was _legal_ to put a dollar value ($100) on a 'coin' that you mint. Even if it is legal, I am not sure that it is wise. These coins may be kicking around for decades before being melted down. 1/10oz of gold will not be worth roughly $100 for all that time...

-junkelly


----------



## markqf1 (Apr 2, 2008)

I agree with junkelly.
Do away with the $100 dollar marks and I'd be interested.

Mark


----------



## jewelerdave (Apr 3, 2008)

As long as it does not say United States of America or US Dollars etc its fine. And as long as its not used fraudulently, its fine, I will have some more designs in the future. At current I can go $15 over melt for singles. Order more than one and I can do $10 over melt, over an ounce worth, I can work with you on price.

Thanks,

David


----------



## Palladium (Apr 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ef_wJH4z5Dw


----------



## Never_Evil (Apr 3, 2008)

Those are absolutely beautiful coins. Would there be a way that some of us could send you pictures and have you make dies for us? Only if you want to make a little extra $$$ on the side of course lol.


----------



## usaman65 (Apr 3, 2008)

I think the $100 on the back is just fine, some silver rounds out there are stamped with an amout of $ on them.........................


----------



## Noxx (Apr 3, 2008)

David, that's great prices. Personally, I would not like to have a face value on the coins since it means nothing... But a purity stamp (like 24k) would be great.

Also, what's the weight of each coins ?

Thanks


----------



## Noxx (Apr 3, 2008)

Please continue the conversation in the official thread in the Sell or Trade section.


----------

